# Connecter serveur sur iPad



## Llyod (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Ayant fait l'acquisition d'un iPad, je cherche à savoir si c'est possible de me connecter mon iPad sur un serveur (dvico 6632). Si oui, comment faire ?

Merci


----------

